# Sad - Dog watches over dead owner



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't cry easily but this just had me in tears. (Stupid dust in the air!) It's a video of a little dog staying by his dead owner's side. 

*WARNING* This is graphic (there's a dead body in it) but it is edited very carefully so you don't see anything more than the body laying on the ground and some blood underneath. Maybe not suitable for younger audiences but should be ok for most adults.


----------



## CuriousKira (Mar 15, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have watched that, water works for sure. What a faithful little dog, so heartbreaking though!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG this rips your heart out. I hope this baby has found another good home. So very sad.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm crying in my office and hubby just came in and wanted to know what the heck was wrong! How heartbreaking!


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Noone could comfort or pet that poor dog?They just left him there?That's so very sad.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

That made me cry.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

That is terrible. Bawled like a baby. Hope that dog gets a good home.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good grief, I'm crying just reading these comments. Maybe I'd best skip the video.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've seen the video a couple times before but it never ceases to rip you to pieces. Poor dog.


----------



## Desmo (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my God that poor dog  I hope he got a great new home.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

im not going to watch it, the last one like this made me cry way to hard. poor little guy


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Poor baby. That was heartbreaking.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Saw this posted on another web site. didn't watch it there either....


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

darn dust! Thankfully Jinx is here to make me laugh I started tearing up and she dove on me with her squeak toy and squeaked relentlessly until I laughed at her.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Flip. 

Why did I watch that?


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I thought about this all night, even woke up about it. 

So I decided in my mind, that the deceased male had to have been someone's son, and or husband. So hopefully that little dog went home to where he lived and his mom, dad, wife or child was waiting for him with food and water.

That's what I'm going to believe.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

That's like the saying goes: you're not killing that one individual, you're killing everyone around him.

That dog is so faithful. You can only imagine what a great life it had with it's owner to have been so faithful. I hope someone took the dog in and gave it a good home.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, that is the saddest thing I think that I've seen; EVER. 

I really hope that someone took that little dog in.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Totally sad. The worst part was when they closed the doors on the morgue truck or whatever and the little guy was trying to get in. I felt like he looked up at the one guy as if to say "help me up" and the freakn dude ignored the poor dog. That dog would have gone home with me! **** I hate real life (sometimes)


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

that was horribly sad. i had to cut it when the dog curled up next to him..which was about 30 seconds in. i already cried watching Hachi yesterday, i didn't want to cry again


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

I watched the video, and it certainly is sad, but I think posting a video of someone's dead body on youtube is in extremely poor taste. It's bad enough that our media consistently exploits people in the name of news or entertainment, but a person's family should not have to suffer through the knowledge that their son/husband/brother's body is out there for all to see.

I'm also appalled by the tagline at the end: "Adopt a puppy!" It is so incredibly out of place, and again in poor taste (along the lines of that PeTA shark ad that capitalized on that kid who was attacked).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I watched... and was crying by 2 seconds in... poor, poor dog... RIP to what must of been a wonderful owner as well... my... pulled at my heart strings.


----------



## KaiLouie (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, won't be watching this! I felt like I might tear up after reading all the comments. If you want to feel better, YouTube Kristen Bell on Ellen today. One of the funniest things I have seen in a while, and it even has an animal at the heart of it...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Half way through cried like a baby. It just shows the love and loyalty a dog has. That owner is very lucky to have a dog that cares so much. I hope the dog found a good home where they can be just as to the dog as the dog was to the previous owner


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have any words. Speechless


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I attempted to watch this video when I saw it on Facebook but I couldn't do it. It hurt me to watch him. Sheww!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

....Stupid female hormones...

I fell apart once I saw the dog come over and then curl up next to him. How sad for everyone in this... that was someone's son.... maybe someone's husband or SO... maybe someone's father... That's what kills me. And then to see this poor little dog so lost and so sad.... I can't help it... makes me cry like a baby every time I see something like this.

And some ignorant people say dogs don't have emotions or feelings.....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That really is a tearjerker! :teary:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I watched it with the sound turned off so I wouldn't cry. Still got close.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Why did I watch it? That is so sad. That dog must have had a wonderful life to be that loyal! I hope he has a home now.


----------

